# Was nervt euch grade am meisten?



## judgmentday (3. Februar 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche der oben genanten Auswahlmöglichkeiten euch zur zeit nerven.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann auch sein das es etwas ganz anderes is was euch nervt dann schreibt das bitte auch hin würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also dann viele dank und viel Spaß noch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Uri Geller!!!!!


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Next uri geller ganz klar...


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Uri geller - wer sonst ist so nervig?
Obama ist cool :>


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Joa der Urigeller! Dokus hingegen nerven mich garnicht ..gut zum einschlafen abends. Und joa Obama ...hats weit gebracht ...ich bin zwar ned am abhypen wegen ihm ...aber besser als Bush allemal. Die Welt geht ehh erst unter nachdem ich schon Tod bin ... oder? oder? *panisch gug*


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uri geller - wer sonst ist so nervig?
> Obama ist cool :>



Ich werde jetzt deinen "Löffel" biegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "Aschas stein schalosch!!!!!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (3. Februar 2009)

Mich nervt zwar ein anderes Thema am meisten, jedoch ist von der gegebenen Auswahl eindeutig die Sendung "The next Uri Geller" das mit abstand schlimmste. 

Barack Obama ist ein zwar nicht fehlerfreier aber vergleichsweise dennnoch kompetenter Präsident. Wenn man ihn mal mit so manch anderen vergleicht... Also dass nur 1 "Barack Obama hype" gewählt hat betrübt mich stark...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Mich nervt zwar ein anderes Thema am meisten, jedoch ist von der gegebenen Auswahl eindeutig die Sendung "The next Uri Geller" das mit abstand schlimmste.
> 
> Barack Obama ist ein zwar nicht fehlerfreier aber vergleichsweise dennnoch kompetenter Präsident. Wenn man ihn mal mit so manch anderen vergleicht... Also dass nur 1 "Barack Obama hype" gewählt hat betrübt mich stark...
> 
> ...



Ich hät den Obama auch gewählt der ist total Sympatisch und dazu noch dunkelhäutig * schwärm*


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen Uri Geller,das ist doch ne nette Komödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Ich find die "Jessica Simpson"-Nachrichten am nervigsten, weil sich da Menschen in was einmischen, was sie nichts angeht. Und selbst wenn sie ein paar Kilos mehr hat, es ist ihre Sache. Deswegen singt sie ja nicht schlechter und ihr Privatleben sollte immernoch ihre Sache bleiben.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Urigella, Dschungelscheisse, Big Brother, Obama, Jessica Simpson - wtf wo bleibt meine multiple Auswahl? Das kotzt mich alles an.. ;p


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Am Schlimmsten von Allen - Uri Geller.
Er kann doch garnichts

Naja, Seine Alien sendung war eh ein Flop, und den Next Uri Geller msit schaut eh auch keiner mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Am meisten der Uri geller scheiß danach der ganze obama mist. Aber Fehrnsehn is zur zeit eh müll. Guge kaum noch.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten von Allen - Uri Geller.
> Er kann doch garnichts
> 
> Naja, Seine Alien sendung war eh ein Flop, und den Next Uri Geller msit schaut eh auch keiner mehr...
> ...


Ich fand es geil hab an dem Abend WC3 Gespielt und da haben wir uns im Chat nurnoch tot gelcht das wa so lächerlich.


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

> Urigella, Dschungelscheisse, Big Brother, Obama, Jessica Simpson


/sign


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich fand es geil hab an dem Abend WC3 Gespielt und da haben wir uns im Chat nurnoch tot gelcht das wa so lächerlich.


Ich wusste nicht wann und auf welchem sender die war.
Hab nur Gelesen das die die Schlechtesten einschaltgouten seit Jahren um diese Uhrzeit auf dem Sender hatten später^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich fand es geil hab an dem Abend WC3 Gespielt und da haben wir uns im Chat nurnoch tot gelcht das wa so lächerlich.



Es gab ne uri geller alien sendung?


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht wann und auf welchem sender die war.
> Hab nur Gelesen das die die Schlechtesten einschaltgouten seit Jahren um diese Uhrzeit auf dem Sender hatten später^^



Hatte es auch erst im Game mitbekommen.



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Es gab ne uri geller alien sendung?




Eher ne Zirkusnummer. Irgentwelche leute haben plötzlich überall lichter am himmel gesehen. Waren warscheinlich die sterne die die gesehen haben total die lachnummer.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hatte es auch erst im Game mitbekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL XD uiii ein großer weißer planet am himmel das ist bestimmt nen getantes mutter schiff der aliens.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Diesen Weisen Planetne hab ich auch gesehen, ich glaube, da ist doch was dran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, war klar das keienr so bescherut ist sich das an zu sehen^^

@neo, wie hast du das Ingamem it bekomme nwenn du WC3 gespielt hast? Ist das net so n Strategiespiel (und zwar offline) ?


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> LOOOL XD uiii ein großer weißer planet am himmel das ist bestimmt nen getantes mutter schiff der aliens.


so ähnlich kannst es ja mal bei Youtube gugen da giebts ausschnitte.

Edit: giebt sogar die ganze sendung in 12 Teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> so ähnlich kannst es ja mal bei Youtube gugen da giebts ausschnitte.



Ne danke will ich mir nicht antun sonst komm ich noch ins irrenhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

eindeutig obama


----------



## LalaWuzFresh (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> eindeutig obama



was wieso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der geht doch eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

LalaWuzFresh schrieb:


> was wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das lass mal meine sorge sein^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Jaja, nur weil er schwarz ist!


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jaja, nur weil er schwarz ist!


Genau aus dem grund ist es eigentlich nicht^^


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das lass mal meine sorge sein^^


ICh kann ihn auch net leiden wird langsam wie Paris hilton oder so behandelt mal schauen wie lange das so noch gut gehen kann.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh kann ihn auch net leiden wird langsam wie Paris hilton oder so behandelt mal schauen wie lange das so noch gut gehen kann.


naja nicht nur dieser hype sondern gibt da schon gründe ^^


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Paris Hilton => Sexsakandale
Obama =>Eig kaumm ehr ws in den Nachrichten, was für den Mächtigsten Mann der Welt hatl so normal ist das minimum...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Ach ja =P uri geller läuft jetzt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Diese ganzen Rtl2 Anime Sendungen zum kotzen..Geheimes Projekt des Iran um Deutschlands Nachwuchs zu verblöden.
Uri Geller ist eig. traurig.
Dann noch KiKa auch zum heulen.
Früher war alles besser.


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Rtl2 Anime Sendungen zum kotzen..Geheimes Projekt des Iran um Deutschlands Nachwuchs zu verblöden.
> Uri Geller ist eig. traurig.
> *Dann noch KiKa auch zum heulen.*
> Früher war alles besser.



Du findest Herr Fuchs & Frau Elster, Pittiplatsch und Schnatterinchen zum Heulen?? i find die immer noch göttlich ...aja für unwissende sind Sendungen aus dem Abendgruß vom Ost-Sandmann^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herr_Fuchs_und_Frau_Elster
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittiplatsch_...Schnatterinchen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Eher finde ich diesen Kummerkasten-Dreck einfach Scheisse.diese Live Sendungen mit einer Dauer von 5 min wo kleine Kinder anrufen einfach erbärmlich.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> *Diese ganzen Rtl2 Anime Sendungen zum kotzen..Geheimes Projekt des Iran um Deutschlands Nachwuchs zu verblöden.*
> Uri Geller ist eig. traurig.
> Dann noch KiKa auch zum heulen.
> Früher war alles besser.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial^^
Aber recht hast du


----------



## El Homer (3. Februar 2009)

Leute leute *pscht* ich kucke grad Uri Geller xD




WÜÜÜÜÜRG
(leute Beschei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ßen)


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

mich packt regelmässig das grauen wenn ich sehe was rtl2 aus onepiece, naruto etc macht....


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Eher finde ich diesen Kummerkasten-Dreck einfach Scheisse.diese Live Sendungen mit einer Dauer von 5 min wo kleine Kinder anrufen einfach erbärmlich.



ach den scheiß^^ allet klar i dacht schon^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Doku Soaps sind mit dem ganzen neuen Zeug auf MTV mit den wer kriegt wen Dating Shows das sc hlimmste was sich das Fernsehn hat je einfallen lassen!!!


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

In einem Hotel hatte ich ein Fernseher, da gab es ein japanischer Sender und da gab es nie Werbung! Leider habe ich nichts verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nervig finde ich die Werbung im Fernsehen, obwohl ich eigentlich nur noch Simpsons schaue, aber sogar da mitten in der Sendung kommt Werbung, das ist nervig.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Darum gucke ich nur Animes als Streams..Rtl2 schneidet alles um die Hälfte und packt noch Werbung zwischen.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Darum gucke ich nur Animes als Streams..Rtl2 schneidet alles um die Hälfte und packt noch Werbung zwischen.




Werbung muss eben sein ohne werbung würde unsere wirtschaft noch schlimmer sein das sollte dir bewust sein.

Und das die sachen gekürtz werden find ich auch völlig ok um die uhrzeit muss es nicht sein das kinder brutale scenen sehen, Wer wirklich interesiert ist an so was kann wie du es tut sich nen stream suchen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Sehe ich auch ein dass Werbung sein muss aber bitte nicht in einer Sendung die eh nur 19 Minuten lang ist,in einem Block Buster ist vollkommen ok und angebracht.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Werbung muss eben sein ohne werbung würde unsere wirtschaft noch schlimmer sein das sollte dir bewust sein.
> 
> Und das die sachen gekürtz werden find ich auch völlig ok um die uhrzeit muss es nicht sein das kinder brutale scenen sehen, Wer wirklich interesiert ist an so was kann wie du es tut sich nen stream suchen.


Ist doch nichts brutales dran!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

One Piece z.b. ist nur in wenigen extremen Fällen brutal wie Szenen:Messer in Bauch gerammt bekommen etc. und dass wiederrum nur in wenigen Folgen.Naruto ungeschnitten ist da schon bisschen extremer aber was rtl2 zeigt ist doch noch Soft..Was die sich in Japan reinziehen sage nur Hellsing uncut.Das ist brutal.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Werbung muss eben sein ohne werbung würde unsere wirtschaft noch schlimmer sein das sollte dir bewust sein.
> 
> Und das die sachen gekürtz werden find ich auch völlig ok um die uhrzeit muss es nicht sein das kinder brutale scenen sehen, Wer wirklich interesiert ist an so was kann wie du es tut sich nen stream suchen.



ich finde es vom jugendschutz her schon ok aba dann solln se die animes einfach später erst ausstrahlen und frauentausch oder so am nachmittag zeigen

manche naruto doer onepiece folgen sind bis zu 8! min kürtzer und teils falsch übersetzt etc... 

sowas nervt mich einfach weil sie so die animes total versauen


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts brutales dran!


Blut (wenn auch kein echtes bzw annähernd echtes) etc. an einen Vormittag? muss das sein? Nein, eher nicht.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Mich nerv grad, das meine Augen wehtuhen...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> One Piece z.b. ist nur in wenigen extremen Fällen brutal wie Szenen:Messer in Bauch gerammt bekommen etc. und dass wiederrum nur in wenigen Folgen.Naruto ungeschnitten ist da schon bisschen extremer aber was rtl2 zeigt ist doch noch Soft..Was die sich in Japan reinziehen sage nur Hellsing uncut.Das ist brutal.



Es gucken um die uhrzeit aber drotzdem KINDER! Was willst du den sagen? ihr dürft absolut kein sender gucken weil überall eure Brutale scheiße läuft? Wers umbedingt brutal sehen will kann sich nen Stream suchen oder die folgen kaufen.

Kinder müssen so was nicht sehen und es gibt genug andere sendungen die sich erwachsene anschaun können es gibt so schon wenig alternativen

Und komm jetzt nicht mit die sollen kika gucken ^^ kinder ab 10 stehen nicht mehr so auf heidi.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und komm jetzt nicht mit die sollen kika gucken ^^ kinder ab 10 stehen nicht mehr so auf heidi.


Aber auch nur weil se an Geschmacksverirrung leiden...


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

ich finde für Animes gibt es nur einen wahren Sende: ANIMAXX im Digitalen TV^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil se an Geschmacksverirrung leiden...



Sorry aber selbst als mädchen wollt ich in dem alter kein hedi mehr gucken als junge stell ich mir das noch uninteresanter vor. Wenns dir gefällt ist es schön aber nur weil dir was gefällt und anderen nicht muss das keine geschmacksverirrung sein fals du darauf hinaus wolltest.

Ihr vergisst alle glaub jedes mal bei solchen thema das es kinder sind und nicht eure 18 jährigen freunde aus dem wow forum die spaß dran haben andere fertig zu machen wie so asoziale...


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

wieso ihr??? ich kann sagen das mir sowat net egal is.aber können wir bitte wieder zum thema kommen^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sorry aber selbst als mädchen wollt ich in dem alter kein hedi mehr gucken als junge stell ich mir das noch uninteresanter vor. Wenns dir gefällt ist es schön aber nur weil dir was gefällt und anderen nicht muss das keine geschmacksverirrung sein fals du darauf hinaus wolltest.
> 
> Ihr vergisst alle glaub jedes mal bei solchen thema das es kinder sind und nicht eure 18 jährigen freunde aus dem wow forum die spaß dran haben andere fertig zu machen wie so asoziale...



wie gesacht mich stört net das ses wegen jugendschutz zensiern sondern das ses am tag bringen und deshalb zensiern... solln ses am abend bringen. ich finde auch das es net geschickt wäre das am tag unzensiert zu zeigen wegen der kleineren kinder


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Es gucken um die uhrzeit aber drotzdem KINDER! Was willst du den sagen? ihr dürft absolut kein sender gucken weil überall eure Brutale scheiße läuft? Wers umbedingt brutal sehen will kann sich nen Stream suchen oder die folgen kaufen.
> 
> Kinder müssen so was nicht sehen und es gibt genug andere sendungen die sich erwachsene anschaun können es gibt so schon wenig alternativen
> 
> Und komm jetzt nicht mit die sollen kika gucken ^^ kinder ab 10 stehen nicht mehr so auf heidi.


Premiere FTW!Killer und Horror Filme um 12 uhr morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich finde für Animes gibt es nur einen wahren Sende: ANIMAXX im Digitalen TV^^


Hört sich an wien porno sender


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hört sich an wien porno sender


http://www.animaxtv.de/


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mutiert ihr alle zu Moralaposteln.
Ihr sagt es wäre heil und wenn jetzt unzensierte Animes kommen geht die Jugend den Bach runter.
Fakt ist dass dies schon vor Jahren eingetreten ist.
Werfe mal nur Amoklauf in den Raum.
Wenn ich mir so anschaue wie leicht man an pornographische Inhalte im Internet kommt..
Und da sind Animes ganz phöse ja ganz phöse mimimi Keks?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Zonalar (3. Februar 2009)

Obama Hype^^

Uri Geller kenne ich nicht und habe ich wohl komplett ignoriert xD
Kenne den einfach ned^^will wer kurz ne Anektote zu Uri halten?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> One Piece z.b. ist nur in wenigen extremen Fällen brutal wie Szenen:Messer in Bauch gerammt bekommen etc. und dass wiederrum nur in wenigen Folgen.Naruto ungeschnitten ist da schon bisschen extremer aber was rtl2 zeigt ist doch noch Soft..Was die sich in Japan reinziehen sage nur Hellsing uncut.Das ist brutal.



die zeigen sogar elfenlied uncut am mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Obama Hype^^
> 
> Uri Geller kenne ich nicht und habe ich wohl komplett ignoriert xD
> Kenne den einfach ned^^will wer kurz ne Anektote zu Uri halten?



so nen typ der löffel verbiegen kann oder so mit seinen "gedanken" (und dem säure handschuh oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
mag obama hype nicht .. klar toll ein schwarzer wohooo .. aber ob er die welt ändern kann .. er ist zwar presi aber er alein bestimmt nicht sehr viel .. da gibts genug andere die auch noch ein wörtchen zum mitreden haben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2009)

Es gibt einfach zu viele Sachen in den Medien, die einen nach kürzerer oder längerer Zeit zum Kotzen bringen.

- Knut
- dieses entführte Mädchen aus Portugal
- sämtliche mehr als 2x durchgekauten Katastrophen
- die Magersucht von irgendwelchen Stars
- welches Promipaar sich wieder getrennt hat
- welcher Promi besoffen aus einer Disco kam
- welcher Promi was anhatte
- Harry Potter-News in allen erdenklichen Variationen
- Tokio Hotel
- The Dome Nummer 3.002.351.453.
- Nahost-Konflikte
- hier Anschlag, da Anschlag
- Big Brother
- Popstars
- DSDS
- sämtliche Wohnungsumbau-Serien
- sämtliche Talk-Shows
- sämtliche Aus- und Einwanderer-Serien
- Deutschland deine Teenes und der ganze andere Kram (We Are Family) *kotz*

und eine große Menge mehr.

Schön Aufzählung, oder? Bei fast jeder Stelle habe ich meinen Würgreflex trainieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs wenn du all das weglässt ist am morgen in der zeitung noch der comic und das kreuzworträzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2009)

Ganz schlimm finde ich die ganzen Promi-Shows. Es interessiert mich einen feuchten Dreck, ob Britney Spears zu dick ist oder ob die überschminkte Gattin von irgendeinem Fußballer jetzt ihre eigene Mode-Kolletion rausbringt. Das sind Themen, die den Durchschnittsbürger absolut nicht weiter bringen und dazu führen, dass viele Leute blind irgendwelchen "Promis" nacheifern und komplett den Blick für die wesentlichen Dinge im Leben verlieren. Und dann wundern sich Ernährungswissenschaftler, dass immer mehr junge Mädchen essgestört sind und ein kaputtes Selbstbild haben. Kein Wunder, wenn einem eingetrichtert wird, dass 45 Kilo zu viel sind, um im Leben etwas zu erreichen. Ziemlich traurig.


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Hätte gerne mehrere Antworten gehabt, mir geht dieser Amiklatsch genau so auf den Senkel wie Uri Geller und die lustigen Leute, die immer denselben Trick vorführen  (A/B/C eines ist tödlich, verrate es mir nicht, ich finde es sowieso raus)
Barack Obama ist mir auch Wurst, was die Leute vergessen, er ist auch nur ein Präsident, und hat sich als solcher dem Willen des Volkes/der Lobby zu fügen.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

Uri Geller ist cool, als die eine Frau da fast ertrunken wäre.... son Schwachsinn.^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Februar 2009)

Uri Geller ROXX !

ganz ehrlich, der Obama Hype NERVT !!!!!!
nix gegen den aber man kanns auch übertreiben


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

Wiso kann ich nicht alles ankreuzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen was nervt mich:

Der Barack Obama Hype, 
alles was irgendwie mit Promi Klatsch und Tratsch zu tun hat, 
das ganze Programm von RTL, 
das ganze Programm von RTL2, 
ein Grossteil des Programms von PRO7, 
Dauerwerbesendungen, 
Sextelefonwerbungen, 
Telefonquiz Sendungen, 
Reality TV, 
der Kampf gegen den Terrorismus, 
was gerade in Israel abgeht, 
der Papst und seine Vatikantruppe, 
der Kongo, 
der Irak, 
Afghanistan, 
Fussball, 
Handball, 
der Superbowl, 
Scientology, 
die Leute mit denen ich täglich im Zug sitzen muss, 
das Chaos in meiner Firma, 
das Arbeitsamt, dass mir seid über 3 Monaten noch Geld schuldet 
und die Quiz von Buffed, die sie regelmässig zu diversen Themen erstellen.
Manchmal könnte ich aus rasten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die frage Lautete ja: Was nervt euch grade am meisten?
Antwort: Ganz klar den ganzen Promi Klatsch und Tratsch. Was interessiert es mich, wer da wieder mit wem, und wer wo welches Kleid angezogen hat.


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Die BILD-Zeitung nervt mich zur Zeit am meisten.

Wenn ich aufm Weg zur Arbeit bin und sie mich angrinst kommt es mir sauer hoch.


Achja, der Promi klatsch nervt.

Warum? 99% der Leute die man Prominente schimpft frag ich mich nur: Wer sind die Leute.

Was macht eine Paris Hilton berühmt? Vati hat Hotels, Skandale?

Ich bekomm ja nicht auch nen Schreikrampf wenn ich meinen Bäcker sehe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> das ganze Programm von RTL2,



HEY! Immer wieder Jim > all. Zwar schon 3k x wiederholt, aber trotzdem klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> HEY! Immer wieder Jim > all. Zwar schon 3k x wiederholt, aber trotzdem klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag schon sein, Stargate finde ich auf klasse. Das Problem ist nur, dass eine Episode von Stargate c.a. 40min Dauert. Stargate läuft auf RTL2 aber von 20:15 - 21:15. Heisst ein drittel der Sendung ist Werbung. Ich meine so viel Werbung wie die senden, so viel kann man gar nicht Trinken, dass man in jeder Werbepause auf die Toilette muss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein, Stargate finde ich auf klasse. Das Problem ist nur, dass eine Episode von Stargate c.a. 40min Dauert. Stargate läuft auf RTL2 aber von 20:15 - 21:15. Heisst ein drittel der Sendung ist Werbung. Ich meine so viel Werbung wie die senden, so viel kann man gar nicht Trinken, dass man in jeder Werbepause auf die Toilette muss.



Ich hab den PC direkt daneben. Fernseher wird gemutet und Mukke an. ^^


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

irgendwie erinnert mich der Thred hier an dieses Video:


----------



## mirror-egg (4. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar The next Uri Geller.


----------



## judgmentday (4. Februar 2009)

kann mich den meisten nur anschließen es nervt weit aus mehr als in der Auswahl aber ich dachte der rest wird sich schon äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Februar 2009)

Da fehlt die Finanzkrise und die DB-Spionage, das nervt mich zZ am meisten... neben dem ganzen üblichen Doku-Soap-Mist und Uri Geller


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

alle zusammen + killerspiele dokus


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

Ein anderes nicht weniger nerviges Thema: pc spiele = amoklauf = böse
mindestens eine doku pro tag mit schlechten schauspielern


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uri geller - wer sonst ist so nervig?
> Obama ist cool :>



Stimme zu.
Obama macht was Nützliches und alle mögen ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Error2000 (5. Februar 2009)

Endeutig am Nervensten: *DIE FINANZKRISE*


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2009)

The next Uri Geller nervt mich definitf am meisten... -.-

LG Gwynny


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Uri Geller!!!!!


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (11. Februar 2009)

uri geller!
so ein blödsinn gibts nur selten im tv
allein wenn ich diesen vincent raven schon seh mit seinem ledermantel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2009)

bin ich froh das ich seit 2 wochen den tv nich mehr angemacht hab (abgesehen vom fußball gestern...) is mir echt zu dumm geworden... allerdings guck ich mir auch nicht so nen mist an ^^  also muss ich sagen:

selbst schuld ! ! !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

The next Uri Geller... weils einfach nur Fake is!


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

ich schaue mir die show selbst ja nicht an allerdings kommt da immer wieder werbung von (z.B. Uri Geller) und da pro7 jo alle 20 min eine viertelstunde werbung macht muss man das ziemlich oft ertragen.
am meisten nervt mich also ProSieben und ganz besonders diese absolut blödsinnige Star-Force werbekampagne.


----------

